# Spring Fishing



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Any idea when the fishing is going to pick-up at the Tail-race. I can't wait to get on open water, and breaking out the long polls. Just wondering if anyone has been out yet. Trying to put together a couple of early season fishing plans, and the Mighty Missouri is on the top of the list. Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------

